# Sunny and Sparky



## FaeryBee

*Sunny and Sparky just wanted to say "Hi" to everybody!









Peachy wanted to have a photo included too. 

*


----------



## Jonah

Sunny, sparky, and peachy....they are looking healthy and happy Deb....


----------



## Aisliyna

Oh they are so cute! I could look at them all day!


----------



## pinksand

Sunny looks all grown up! What a handsome birdie family


----------



## aka.pody

Hi Sunny. Hi Sparky. Oh and hi to you too Peachy. 

Charlie and Rosie want to say HI too....

We hope you all are ready for Halloween. Going to be spooky fun.


----------



## Nuts4Birdies

Aww they are all just a sunny bunch of gorgeousness!!


----------



## aluz

It's good to see your boys are doing well, in that last picture Peachy seems to be stalking the toy bird!


----------



## rahonass

Lovely to see your boys Deb, they are looking gorgeous


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hi!!! Sunny Sparky and oh Hi to Peachy as well.. It is great to see your Boys they are just adorable... I think that Indigo is coming over for a visit to meet your boys.. Indigo has a credit card so Budgiekin tells me... Indigo must of got it when i wasn't looking... Your boys are just Beautiful...


----------



## jazzboys

The boys are looking great Deb, how are they getting along? Are they still in separate cages?


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*Hi Deb, I really enjoyed the pictures of your boys.  How is everyone (and you) doing over there? I was also wondering if Sunny and Sparky were still in separate cages.*


----------



## ButterflyLordet

Peachy is adorable :3


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jonah said:



Sunny, sparky, and peachy....they are looking healthy and happy Deb....

Click to expand...

Thanks, Randy -- they are doing well.
Pedro and Poppy didn't want their picture taken that day so they'll show up somewhere later down the road! 



Aisliyna said:



Oh they are so cute! I could look at them all day!

Click to expand...

Thanks!



pinksand said:



Sunny looks all grown up! What a handsome birdie family 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Bethany and "Hi!" from Sunny and Sparky to Tallulah.



aka.pody said:



Hi Sunny. Hi Sparky. Oh and hi to you too Peachy. 

Charlie and Rosie want to say HI too....

We hope you all are ready for Halloween. Going to be spooky fun. 

Click to expand...

Hi, Rosie -- Hi, Charlie!! We love your costumes.  Halloween is almost here -- are you ready to go treat or treating with us? Can't wait to see you! :wave: Sunny and Sparky (AND Peachy too!)



Nuts4Birdies said:



Aww they are all just a sunny bunch of gorgeousness!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Cara! Gotta love that bright yellow. 



rahonass said:



Lovely to see your boys Deb, they are looking gorgeous 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Sarah!



lynbuster said:



Hi!!! Sunny Sparky and oh Hi to Peachy as well.. It is great to see your Boys they are just adorable... I think that Indigo is coming over for a visit to meet your boys.. Indigo has a credit card so Budgiekin tells me... Indigo must of got it when i wasn't looking... Your boys are just Beautiful...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! Sunny and Sparky are looking forward to Indi's visit! 



jazzboys said:



The boys are looking great Deb, how are they getting along? Are they still in separate cages?

Click to expand...




Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Hi Deb, I really enjoyed the pictures of your boys.  How is everyone (and you) doing over there? I was also wondering if Sunny and Sparky were still in separate cages.

Click to expand...

Liz and Miranda,

Sunny and Sparky will sometimes play together during their out of cage time but it
seems to depend on Sparky's mood...

I truly think Sunny would love having a cage-mate, BUT they are still in separate cages. Sparky simply is NOT willing to tolerate another budgie in the same cage. 



ButterflyLordet said:



Peachy is adorable :3

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Peachy is spoiled rotten! :laughing:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



It's good to see your boys are doing well, in that last picture Peachy seems to be stalking the toy bird! 

Click to expand...

That toy is a little goldfinch that is triggered by motion and chirps, moves his head and waggles his tail. Peachy loves to attack him - biting his beak, tail and toes!!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*They are all so handsome!! 

How do you keep those carpets so clean?!  I'm glad mine are dark... hides the poop marks  hopefully they can be shampooed out when we are moving out!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


JuliosMom said:



They are all so handsome!! 

How do you keep those carpets so clean?!  I'm glad mine are dark... hides the poop marks  hopefully they can be shampooed out when we are moving out!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill!

:laughing: I can usually get the poops up just by touching them lightly with a tissue - most of the time they stick right to it and don't leave a mark. However, if there is a wet one that does leave a mark, I immediately clean that little spot on the carpet with white vinegar. My bedroom smells rather like a salad bowl since I also use white vinegar to clean the four flight cages! :laughing:*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Love your birdies! Petey says hi as well as Sunny, Boo Boo and Miss Coco. Boo says he wishes he looked like your Sunny and no pinnies!:budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie:*


----------



## milipidi

Sunny and Sparky are looking gorgeous. Such a lovely flock you have


----------



## Owlet

Hi, Sunny, Sparky and Peachy!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Speedy

Oh my word they're just so gorgeous! :loveeyes: I'm in love!


----------



## Budget baby

OH what adorable budgies, and that Peachy I could just smuggle him across the border no trouble. they look lovely and very healthy too.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Pretty boy said:



OH what adorable budgies, and that Peachy I could just smuggle him across the border no trouble. they look lovely and very healthy too.:budgie:

Click to expand...

Peachy was a good boy yesterday on the 8 hour road trip from my house in Virginia to my sister's home in Ohio! 
When we arrived he wanted lots of snuggle time to make up for being in his cage so long. *


----------



## sheeshshe

they are so beautiful!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sunny, Sparky (and Peachy) all say "Thank you!"*


----------



## Budgiekin

Hi boys! :wave: And Peachy too! :wave:

It's so nice to see you all, and looking as vibrant as ever. Are you ready for trick or treating??


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you, Miss Kim!!

We ARE ready to go Trick or Treating and hope we get lots and lots of millet treats. Riley and Aries are coming with us, right? Pretty please?!*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Deb - Your boys are just Dazzling! I especially like the second picture of Sunny - possibly his cutest picture Ever! And that Sparky - well, if ever a budgie could smirk, you have captured that exact expression! Wonderful pictures - thanks so much for sharing!*


----------



## jellyblue

The boys are looking especially handsome in your photos.


----------



## Budgiekin

FaeryBee said:


> *Thank you, Miss Kim!!
> 
> We ARE ready to go Trick or Treating and hope we get lots and lots of millet treats. Riley and Aries are coming with us, right? Pretty please?!*


Absolutely! My boys are ready ready ready! They've got jumbo treat bags to fit lots of millet!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Deb - Your boys are just Dazzling! I especially like the second picture of Sunny - possibly his cutest picture Ever! And that Sparky - well, if ever a budgie could smirk, you have captured that exact expression! Wonderful pictures - thanks so much for sharing!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie!

I, too, thought Sparky looked like he was smirking in that picture! :laughing:*


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends

Looking lovely, as always.


----------

